# Ego AIO



## Andre

See our international vendors have these on pre-order already. Combination of the Ego One and the Cubis. Choose your colour to light up the tank.







More info here: http://www.joyetech.com/product/ego-aio/?age-verified=54b74a12c9

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WARMACHINE

Good Looker


----------



## Alex

source: http://www.joyetech.com/product/ego-aio/?age-verified=b73ad886cd

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

This is going to be an awesome starter device, the Cubis is a great tank for beginners and even for the more experienced vapers, and it's looks simple and foolproof. I might even get on of these for myself

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

This could be the walk about device I am looking for.

Lol.... so we started on pens. Moved to small boxes, then massive boxes that take car batteries... and back to pens.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## n00b13

Pens are more convenient to carry around, and much easier to stealth vape. 
My ego one mini is by no means a great device, but it's fairly powerful for its size, and most importantly, RBA coils. 
Bellus for flavour, mini for stealth vape. 

This might be a worthy replacement though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

When will it be available to buy in South African and who will stock them?


----------



## Nova69

Wonder if twisp will stock these


----------



## Ernest

I think HRH might like this, might have to get two.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Do anyone know when?


----------



## WARMACHINE

This is a looker !!!


----------



## Ernest

Got my eGo All In One on Tuesday and loved it from the start. It's a nice small, compact device that looks great with it's colored lights and glass drip tips. I prefer the spare drip tip that comes with it to the spiraled one, maybe because it's slightly longer. I found the spiral one gets a bit hot when chain vaping. The coil setup makes refills a breeze and HRH will love this, no more worry's that juice will get into the chimney. Airflow is MTL, even when wide open, but closed off it's still more airy than the Protank type devices. I would compare the airflow to a 1.6mm - 1.8mm air hole.
I did not like the 0.6 Ohm coils much, so got a 0.5 Ohm and a 1 Ohm coil to try. The 0.5 Ohm coil was slightly better than the 0.6 Ohm, but the 1 Ohm coil is perfect for me. The vapor production might be slightly less, but flavor is better and the vape is smoother, much much smoother. It wicks perfectly with a 60:40 Vg Pg juice even when chain vaping and juice & battery will also last longer. 
I did use a 70:30 juice with the 0.6 Ohm coil, vapor was good and it wicked good, but flavor was not on point and the overall experience was not satisfying. The juice level also dropped quite fast, but it's so easy to fill that it does not really matter. Experienced vapers might prefer the 0.5 Ohm coils for a bit more vapor and a lighter draw, but for new users and first time buyers I would suggest getting the 1 Ohm coils. It gives good flavor, a tighter draw and overall smoother, more satisfying experience.
The eGo / Cubis coils come in 0.2, 0.5, 0.6, 1 and 1.5 Ohm coils, but the 0.2 Ohm coil will be too low for this device while the 1.5 Ohm (a clapton coil) will be too high. 
Now I have to pass it on to HRH and see if she likes it, but to me it will be a huge improvement on the Protank type devices she currently uses.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 7


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing your views @Ernest 
Much appreciated

This is something i need to try for HRH too and for my mom, to replace the Nautilus mini perhaps
And if they dont like it I get to keep it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I've been using my AIO for 2 days, what an amazing little device! I got 5ml worth of vape time out of the factory charge. It took 2:45 hours to charge to full after that. I had it on a 3A USB charger and the device draws 0.58A while charging. I'm on my 4th refill and so far it's going strong, no fireworks but for what it is it is performing surprisingly well.

The top cap gets very hot! But I've learnt how to vape this device, multiple short MTL draws seem to do the trick. 

For a beginner this is the perfect kit imo. Simple, compact and it works!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Ernest

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views @Ernest
> Much appreciated
> 
> This is something i need to try for HRH too and for my mom, to replace the Nautilus mini perhaps
> And if they dont like it I get to keep it



Yes, it's a winner. HRH also has a Nautilus mini, but she hates the big mod (only a eLeaf iStick 40 tc) and battles to fill it, because "it's too tight".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views @Ernest
> Much appreciated
> 
> This is something i need to try for HRH too and for my mom, to replace the Nautilus mini perhaps
> And if they dont like it I get to keep it


As much as I like the Nautilus this kicks the Nautilus Mini in the teeth, and so easy to use

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> Got my eGo All In One on Tuesday and loved it from the start. It's a nice small, compact device that looks great with it's colored lights and glass drip tips. I prefer the spare drip tip that comes with it to the spiraled one, maybe because it's slightly longer. I found the spiral one gets a bit hot when chain vaping. The coil setup makes refills a breeze and HRH will love this, no more worry's that juice will get into the chimney. Airflow is MTL, even when wide open, but closed off it's still more airy than the Protank type devices. I would compare the airflow to a 1.6mm - 1.8mm air hole.
> I did not like the 0.6 Ohm coils much, so got a 0.5 Ohm and a 1 Ohm coil to try. The 0.5 Ohm coil was slightly better than the 0.6 Ohm, but the 1 Ohm coil is perfect for me. The vapor production might be slightly less, but flavor is better and the vape is smoother, much much smoother. It wicks perfectly with a 60:40 Vg Pg juice even when chain vaping and juice & battery will also last longer.
> I did use a 70:30 juice with the 0.6 Ohm coil, vapor was good and it wicked good, but flavor was not on point and the overall experience was not satisfying. The juice level also dropped quite fast, but it's so easy to fill that it does not really matter. Experienced vapers might prefer the 0.5 Ohm coils for a bit more vapor and a lighter draw, but for new users and first time buyers I would suggest getting the 1 Ohm coils. It gives good flavor, a tighter draw and overall smoother, more satisfying experience.
> The eGo / Cubis coils come in 0.2, 0.5, 0.6, 1 and 1.5 Ohm coils, but the 0.2 Ohm coil will be too low for this device while the 1.5 Ohm (a clapton coil) will be too high.
> Now I have to pass it on to HRH and see if she likes it, but to me it will be a huge improvement on the Protank type devices she currently uses.


Ah, thanks. Have been eyeing the AIO. Strangely, Joyetech recommends the 1.0 ohm coil for TC (for the Cubis at least). Why would a 1.5 ohm coil be too high - will the battery give too much power for it?


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks. Have been eyeing the AIO. Strangely, Joyetech recommends the 1.0 ohm coil for TC (for the Cubis at least). Why would a 1.5 ohm coil be too high - will the battery give too much power for it?



I have not tried it, but I think the battery will not be strong enough to power it to it's full potential. The ramp-up time will also be to long, because it's a clapton.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ernest said:


> Yes, it's a winner. HRH also has a Nautilus mini, but she hates the big mod (only a eLeaf iStick 40 tc) and battles to fill it, because "it's too tight".



Lol, my mom has the same problem, somtimes she struggles to open it. I occasionally put some VG around the seal for her and then its good for the next few openings

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

How much do thay go for and who has stock


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> I have not tried it, but I think the battery will not be strong enough to power it to it's full potential. The ramp-up time will also be to long, because it's a clapton.


I might be missing the plot here, but the higher the resistance the lower the recommended power range. For the Cubis Joyetech recommends between 8 and 20W for the 1.5 ohm clapton. In practice I found it to be too weak at 8 W, but good from around 13 W. If I remember correctly the AIO starts at around 22 W and goes down to 16 W as the battery goes down. I like the clapton in the Cubis. It might just work in the AIO - unless I am missing the obvious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

MoneymanVape said:


> How much do thay go for and who has stock


Vape king has it for R370


----------



## Ernest

MoneymanVape said:


> How much do thay go for and who has stock



R370 at VapeKing. Or VapeMob


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> I might be missing the plot here, but the higher the resistance the lower the recommended power range. For the Cubis Joyetech recommends between 8 and 20W for the 1.5 ohm clapton. In practice I found it to be too weak at 8 W, but good from around 13 W. If I remember correctly the AIO starts at around 22 W and goes down to 16 W as the battery goes down. I like the clapton in the Cubis. It might just work in the AIO - unless I am missing the obvious.



It might be worth a try. If it works, flavor should be very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Thats cheap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

But the I just 2 will have more power


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ernest said:


> Yes, it's a winner. HRH also has a Nautilus mini, but she hates the big mod (only a eLeaf iStick 40 tc) and battles to fill it, because "it's too tight".


The little silver one with the built-in battery? Man, they are like sooooo teeny..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ernest

MoneymanVape said:


> I just 2



Different ballgame!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Lord Vetinari said:


> The little silver one with the built-in battery? Man, they are like sooooo teeny..


They are terribly cute

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

BumbleBee said:


> They are terribly cute
> 
> View attachment 49817


Ehrmegherd i wants it!


----------



## Marius Combrink

Man I am so tempted to get myself one


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> I might be missing the plot here, but the higher the resistance the lower the recommended power range. For the Cubis Joyetech recommends between 8 and 20W for the 1.5 ohm clapton. In practice I found it to be too weak at 8 W, but good from around 13 W. If I remember correctly the AIO starts at around 22 W and goes down to 16 W as the battery goes down. I like the clapton in the Cubis. It might just work in the AIO - unless I am missing the obvious.



I looked into this a bit and found the following: 
The 22w output is with the 0.6 Ohm coil and full charge. As this is not a regulated mod, but rather a "mech" with protection, the Ohm's will determine the wattage and this will drop as the volts drop, like you said until it gets to about 16w on empty. So if 0.6 Ohms will give you 22w then 1.5 Ohms will only give you slightly more than 8w on a full charge and way less on a depleted battery. Unfortunately this will not be enough to fire it at it's full potential.

My 1 Ohm coil should then give me in the region of 13w and that's a good vape for me.


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> I looked into this a bit and found the following:
> The 22w output is with the 0.6 Ohm coil and full charge. As this is not a regulated mod, but rather a "mech" with protection, the Ohm's will determine the wattage and this will drop as the volts drop, like you said until it gets to about 16w on empty. So if 0.6 Ohms will give you 22w then 1.5 Ohms will only give you slightly more than 8w on a full charge and way less on a depleted battery. Unfortunately this will not be enough to fire it at it's full potential.
> 
> My 1 Ohm coil should then give me in the region of 13w and that's a good vape for me.


Yes, of course if the 22/16W is correct and you apply that to a 1.5 ohm coil. If it follows Ohm's law, you should get 11.76 W on a full charge of 4.2 V (discounting voltage drop) and 9.13 W at nominal voltage (3.7V) - according to Steam Engine. Even so, probably too weak for the clapton, but shall still give it a go for HRH. She vapes the TRON and Ego tanks at just over 5 W! And complains bitterly if the power is set higher. That said, she now vapes the Target tank at 15.5 W, but I had to drop her nic for that tank from 6 to 3 mg. Her vaping parameters give me headaches!

Thank you for the trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> Yes, of course if the 22/16W is correct and you apply that to a 1.5 ohm coil. If it follows Ohm's law, you should get 11.76 W on a full charge of 4.2 V (discounting voltage drop) and 9.13 W at nominal voltage (3.7V) - according to Steam Engine. Even so, probably too weak for the clapton, but shall still give it a go for HRH. She vapes the TRON and Ego tanks at just over 5 W! And complains bitterly if the power is set higher. That said, she now vapes the Target tank at 15.5 W, but I had to drop her nic for that tank from 6 to 3 mg. Her vaping parameters give me headaches!
> 
> Thank you for the trouble.



I could not find voltage specifications for the battery, but if the guy that did the output test found only 22 w at full charge with the 0.6 Ohm coil, the voltage is just over 3.6v and this will give you slightly more than 8w on the 1.5 Ohm coil. This is all just calculated from his findings and I have not tested the actual voltage at full charge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's the little AIO posing with a few maatjies

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz

BumbleBee said:


> Here's the little AIO posing with a few maatjies



Bee, you are not helping that little voice in my head that says I don't need one... 
I'm still looking for a mindless MTL vape at the PC and that is a tiny little bugger. How does the draw compare to your standalone Cubis ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Kuhlkatz said:


> Bee, you are not helping that little voice in my head that says I don't need one...
> I'm still looking for a mindless MTL vape at the PC and that is a tiny little bugger. How does the draw compare to your standalone Cubis ?


You're right Kat, you don't need one, you need two 

The airflow is a bit tighter than the Cubis, but only a bit. Ive only tried the 0.6 coil that came with the AIO, they're kinda sorta similar to the Nautilus Mini fully open. Sadly I only got to use my Cubis for the weekend before a buddy insisted that he needed it more than I did

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Played around with this device at VapeKing. Super impressed that such a small device can give such a decent vape. I always imaged it was sized like a iJust2, but it is way smaller. Also very elegant for the less enthusiast vapers around. At the R400 price point this is definitely a twisp killer

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> You're right Kat, you don't need one, you need two
> 
> The airflow is a bit tighter than the Cubis, but only a bit. Ive only tried the 0.6 coil that came with the AIO, they're kinda sorta similar to the Nautilus Mini fully open. Sadly I only got to use my Cubis for the weekend before a buddy insisted that he needed it more than I did



@BumbleBee is this a MTL or a restricted lung hit?

For me, MTL is the Evod (very tight like a cig) or the RM2 (1.2mm airhole, looser than Evod but still MTL) or Nautilus mini on second largest setting.

Or is it closer to restricted lung hit which for me is Lemo1 - quite a tightish lung hit even when wide open. Or Subtank Mini on wide open - is still a restricted lung hit but a bit more air than Lemo1

Where would you say it sits?


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee is this a MTL or a restricted lung hit?
> 
> For me, MTL is the Evod (very tight like a cig) or the RM2 (1.2mm airhole, looser than Evod but still MTL) or Nautilus mini on second largest setting.
> 
> Or is it closer to restricted lung hit which for me is Lemo1 - quite a tightish lung hit even when wide open. Or Subtank Mini on wide open - is still a restricted lung hit but a bit more air than Lemo1
> 
> Where would you say it sits?


Not as tight as the Evod but tighter than the the Lemo and SubTank on the smallest setting. For me the AIO is more MTL than restricted lung hit, even when fully open.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW

Im using the rba on my one and is way more airy than the 0.6 coil

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ernest

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee is this a MTL or a restricted lung hit?
> 
> For me, MTL is the Evod (very tight like a cig) or the RM2 (1.2mm airhole, looser than Evod but still MTL) or Nautilus mini on second largest setting.
> 
> Or is it closer to restricted lung hit which for me is Lemo1 - quite a tightish lung hit even when wide open. Or Subtank Mini on wide open - is still a restricted lung hit but a bit more air than Lemo1
> 
> Where would you say it sits?



The RM2 is tighter, this is more a 1.6mm when closed and 1.8mm when open.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brilliant little starter kit... finally opened mine and tried it tonight... most certainly a MTL device and very cute... smaller than I expected. Slip streaming it I even managed a respectable cloud. Damn fine device for it's cost! Value for money!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Looks cool with the drip tip @Rob Fisher !
Cute

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Took the little AIO out to lunch today (with the P67) and I must say it's a really impressive little device and was good flavour and pretty good clouds as well! It's a chicken dinner starter kit at an amazing price! I'm gonna keep this one!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Also fired up the little aio yesterday for HRH to test.




She says it's not bad but she says she still prefers her evod1 on the MVP2. Hehe. She says she doesn't like the lights. I wonder if one can turn the lights off. The light is anti stealth and goes against the one thing this may be useful for. 

I think it's a nice vape for such a small device. Got the 0.6 ohm coil in there. And using HRH's Berry Blaze menthol blend. Gets a bit warm on repetitive vaping. Am using the bigger of the two drip tips. Airflow is a tad too open for a nice tightish MTL draw and a bit tricky to adjust but it's a good vape.

Still on factory charge so it's probably milder than if fully charged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Ok I figured out how to turn off the light completely.

Should have looked at the manual but I googled instead

Found this
"Turn off or change the indicator light color: In power-off position, press the fire button until the indicator light comes on, (about 5-6 full seconds) then press the button to change the color to Red, yellow, green, blue, indigo, white, purple or to shut off the light completely."

Discovered the red light - thats quite cool - haha

Have turned it off for now

Much better for stealth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This little AIO is a fantastic device for the price! Excellent MTL vape! At around the R350 mark it's gotta be the best value for money device ever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Marius Combrink

What strength juice would you guys suggest for this. I vape 3-6mg on my sub ohm devices and 18mg on the evod


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marius Combrink said:


> What strength juice would you guys suggest for this. I vape 3-6mg on my sub ohm devices and 18mg on the evod



I vape 3mg in it and it works for me... I also pretty much vape 3mg in all my devices except my REO's that I use 9mg.


----------



## Marius Combrink

Rob Fisher said:


> I vape 3mg in it and it works for me... I also pretty much vape 3mg in all my devices except my REO's that I use 9mg.


Cool will give it a try when i get mine tx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Marius Combrink said:


> What strength juice would you guys suggest for this. I vape 3-6mg on my sub ohm devices and 18mg on the evod


Maybe try 12mg on the stock 0.6 coil. I do between 6 and 12 on my dual coil sub ohm RTAs. I'm running the 0.5 Cubis coil in my AIO, it's great for lung hits and chucks a great cloud but on that coil 18mg is a tad heavy.


----------



## Marius Combrink

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe try 12mg on the stock 0.6 coil. I do between 6 and 12 on my dual coil sub ohm RTAs. I'm running the 0.5 Cubis coil in my AIO, it's great for lung hits and chucks a great cloud but on that coil 18mg is a tad heavy.


Ok i think ill start with about 9mg and see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Found my sweet spot and a pretty epic mix imo. Halfies 3mg ncv milked and halfies 18mg VM strawberr . Nice tight lung hits. Absolute bliss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jarred Karp

I recently tried this cubis tank on a vtc mini and wow am I impressed! I really enjoyed it! Definitely going to contemplate one of these as a simply AD device. Nice to carry around and even have chilling in the car. Love the bucket style tank system! 

Good question though ... do you think twisp is going to eventually stock these?


----------



## jguile415

I am so tempted to get one just to have one! What kind of battery life are you guys getting out of it?


----------



## Marius Combrink

jguile415 said:


> I am so tempted to get one just to have one! What kind of battery life are you guys getting out of it?


Im still on my factory charge and tank number 2 is almost empty and its still vaping strong. Will charge tonight and give feedback tomorrow


----------



## jguile415

Marius Combrink said:


> Im still on my factory charge and tank number 2 is almost empty and its still vaping strong. Will charge tonight and give feedback tomorrow


Wow! That's not bad at all! I am sold... gonna get one  what coil have you got in there?


----------



## BumbleBee

jguile415 said:


> I am so tempted to get one just to have one! What kind of battery life are you guys getting out of it?


I'm getting about 5ml off a full charge with the stock coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher

jguile415 said:


> I am so tempted to get one just to have one! What kind of battery life are you guys getting out of it?



Haven't used it enough to really etste the battery life but it performed really well for a long lunch with friends without a glitch!


----------



## DougP

You can easily turn this little sucker into a lung hitting mod ....
First off dump the current coils and switch to the cubis 0.5ohm coils it has a far less restricted airflow 
Or keep current 0.6 ohm coils and grab a pair of plies and whip the top cap off the coil and you have great airflow 
Lastly remember it has airflow adjustment you set this by lining up the two dots (it's easy to find max airflow - suck on device and rotate ring till you feel it open) 
Below is pic of coil with ring removed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

I am just getting dry hits on mine.Not sure if I have a faulty coil.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I am just getting dry hits on mine.Not sure if I have a faulty coil.



The vape on mine is pretty good with no sign of a dry hit anywhere so my guess is yours is faulty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Not my aio just wanted to take a pic


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> The vape on mine is pretty good with no sign of a dry hit anywhere so my guess is yours is faulty.


Just my luck.Will try another.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

SAVapeGear said:


> I am just getting dry hits on mine.Not sure if I have a faulty coil.


Possibly a dud coil. No dry hits for me so far


----------



## DougP

SAVaperGear just a thought you need to put Eliquid in it 
If you read manual it says insert juice

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Blends Of Distinction said:


> SAVaperGear just a thought you need to put Eliquid in it
> If you read manual it says insert juice


I thought these coils have liquid in them,is it not cartos?

LOL


----------



## SAVapeGear

I have just installed the Cubis RBA.Will report back


----------



## BumbleBee

I got one random dry hit on my second tankful of juice, no idea why. I let it stand for a few minutes and basically reprimed it, it recovered and is still performing well.


----------



## SAVapeGear

The cotton is packed to tight in these coils.


----------



## SAVapeGear

I can't even push a needle into the cotton,that is how tight mine is packed.


----------



## DougP

I think this will be a repeat of the kangertech OCC coil packs of the past 
Buy a pack and pray you get 5 good ones


----------



## blujeenz

SAVapeGear said:


> The cotton is packed to tight in these coils.


I agree, I pulled one apart after 1 week because it had lost flavour, the cotton had a hole burnt through the inner half.
I think its a plot to generate coil turnover.


----------



## SAVapeGear

The bad thing is,a beginner will not notice what a dry hit is and they will just see vapor coming out but in actual fact it is real smoke of burning cotton.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DougP

I think we need to commission Rob Fisher to do a complete sample test and evaluation of all mass produced coil packs to see how consistent they are given his diligence testing ceramic coils


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I think we need to commission Rob Fisher to do a complete sample test and evaluation of all mass produced coil packs to see how consistent they are given his diligence testing ceramic coils



Nooooooo please not... I have nearly lost my mind with these ceramic coils...


----------



## SAVapeGear

BTW @Rob Fisher what is you verdict on the 0.5ohm Ceramic SS316?

I had mine sitting for a couple of hours,first pull, worst dry hit ever or burnt taste.

But I think it was something to do with the wire.

It is getting better.Still to early to tell.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> BTW @Rob Fisher what is you verdict on the 0.5ohm Ceramic SS316?
> 
> I had mine sitting for a couple of hours,first pull, worst dry hit ever or burnt taste.
> 
> But I think it was something to do with the wire.
> 
> It is getting better.Still to early to tell.



It's not going too well... I'm going to leave it overnight and try again in the morning...


----------



## SAVapeGear

I will let it stand overnight but I think they might be winners.

It has more airflow than the 0.9 and it did make better bubbles than 0.9 I had.

I started on 20W,now at 25W.

But my first 0.9 coil also had a little funny taste the first tank.

So I think it will get better and might just be a real winner I think.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I will let it stand overnight but I think they might be winners.
> 
> It has more airflow than the 0.9 and it did make better bubbles than 0.9 I had.
> 
> I started on 20W,now at 25W.
> 
> But my first 0.9 coil also had a little funny taste the first tank.
> 
> So I think it will get better and might just be a real winner I think.



I certainly hope so but I'm not convinced... the new 0,9Ω coils I picked up from Sir Vape work beautifully and soak time was only about half an hour. The 0,5Ω coils have been soaking for hours and still dry burnt hit!


----------



## SAVapeGear

I have to me optimistic.Can't sit with another pack of dud coils.

But really,I think mine will settle and perform well tomorrow.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

All this coil inconsistency is such a great pity
Especially for vapers not interested in rebuilding

I recall in the days of my mini Protank 2 there were also many inconsistencies with the basic Evod type coils (they seem to have improved nowadays with both myself and HRH still using them, her exclusively and myself just on my Evod1)

Coil inconsistency was one of the reasons for rebuilding. And cost of course. 

I am presuming that the higher power of the devices these days makes coil consistency for commercial coils even more challenging. I hope they get things right because vaping needs good consistent performance on a commercial setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Ok so finally went from fully charged to flat this weekend. 3.5 tanks used before it was flat. Really not bad for such a small device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

I'm very late to the party here (and I'm not really saying anything new, mostly just reiterating what has already been said), but since it seems that there hasn't been much discussion of this device lately: I bought a couple for smoker friends this past week and couldn't resist getting one for myself as well and I am BEYOND impressed with this little thing!

I thought I would just be using it as the occasional backup / stealth device; i.e. when I HAD to use it. However, over the last couple of days I find myself almost inadvertently vaping the Ego AIO more and more often BY CHOICE whilst my 'better' mods, tanks and drippers are ready to hand and there is no need for me to stealth vape. The MTL vape (which I've never really gotten a proper hang of until now) on higher nic (I usually vary between 1.5 and 3 mg, but made some 9 mg juices for someone that I didn't get to give them to. I would have thought it would have been way too hectic for me, but actually just very slightly too strong for me on this device) is highly satisfying. As reported above, the battery life is also quite astounding

I've tried both the 0.6 ohm coils that came with the kit and I have had no problems thus far. Very good flavor and no problem wicking up to 70 VG / 30 PG juice (and possibly higher VG as well). I did get some hectic spitback with 60 VG / 40 PG juice for the first few toots after changing from 70 / 30, but thereafter nothing of the sort for a number of refills since. No problems reported to me yet either, so hopefully the coil consistency won't be a major issue (considering the dud coil or two mentioned by other members earlier in the thread) 

Overall, it's just amazing how far we've come in quite a short space of time that a complete kit offering this quality of vape is now available to existing smokers for R 350 (R 500 or less with 30 ml of some excellent local juice - the cost of a week or two's worth of cigarettes) and the 'excuses' to not try vaping (besides of course 'popcorn lung', 'water on the lungs', alien mutation etc.) are now basically a thing of the past (startup cost, "too big" and "tried 'smoking' before on a cigalike / Twisp, but not satisfying at all" {the latter reason understandably so IMO} being reasons that I've often heard before from some people unwilling to at least give it a try).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP

You can replace the coil with the cubis 0.5 ohm SS coil and it opens up device for good lung hits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Blends Of Distinction said:


> You can replace the coil with the cubis 0.5 ohm SS coil and it opens up device for good lung hits


Having not tried any other coils yet, I certainly can't say that I 'prefer' the tighter draw and medium warm vape on the 0.6 (also haven't tried the modification to the 0.6 coil that you've demonstrated, but will give that a bash soon); but at the moment I'm personally really enjoying the tighter draw and MTL exactly _as_ an alternative to my usually very open and airy lung hits at around 0.25 - 0.3 builds. I also enjoy the 'newfound' lazy option by not having to rebuild, rewick, or modify anything when I don't want to.

However, the fact that besides its other virtues it is also 'adjustable' (at this price) by being compatible with the 0.5 / modified 0.6 coils for lung hits and 1.0 ohm coils for an even tighter and cooler vape (and theoretically the Cubis RBA coil, but that doesn't seem worth it), makes it even more of a winner and easier to recommend IMO


----------



## DougP

Just remember to set airflow people think lining up two dots is to loosen cap for refill but it's actually for airflow adjustment

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## wahe3bru

from a noob perspective:
I got mine on friday and have really enjoyed it, tried a couple hits from freinds twisps and never felt like it could replace smoking.
smoked my last cig after work and since getting home and starting using this i haven't even craved a cig. So with no real prior vaping experience I agree with all the other reviewers that this is a good starter kit for quitting cigs, it's still early days but survived a busy long weekend. tomorrow will be a big test. one thing i never saw mentioned is that you can vape whilst charging, but i find it gets hot too fast.

will look into rebuilding (the other reason i chose this one) but that requires more research

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Congrats @wahe3bru 
Well done on your first few smoke free days! Mighty achievement

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> This little AIO is a fantastic device for the price! Excellent MTL vape! At around the R350 mark it's gotta be the best value for money device ever!



Reminds me of a couple of iTaste V3 Kit's I got talked into buying with some more Kanger EVODS maybe a couple of years ago. I don't know why I bought any of them (I never liked the first EVODS, T3's PT's bought near 3 years ago for mech tube mods that are also all in a box someplace). Low price, not too bad for starter gear I suspect.


----------



## Andre

wahe3bru said:


> from a noob perspective:
> I got mine on friday and have really enjoyed it, tried a couple hits from freinds twisps and never felt like it could replace smoking.
> smoked my last cig after work and since getting home and starting using this i haven't even craved a cig. So with no real prior vaping experience I agree with all the other reviewers that this is a good starter kit for quitting cigs, it's still early days but survived a busy long weekend. tomorrow will be a big test. one thing i never saw mentioned is that you can vape whilst charging, but i find it gets hot too fast.
> 
> will look into rebuilding (the other reason i chose this one) but that requires more research


Way to go! Well done. I have tried the RBA (rebuildable coil unit), but it was an epic fail for me. Fortunately the commercial coil units are quite long lasting.


----------



## Silver

Out and about yesterday with the little Aio




Not a big fan of it yet. Have only vaped a tank or two so far. I quite like the size and the feel but the vape is still not right for me. Needs a bit more experimentation with coils and juices. Running the supplied coil. 0.6 ohm I think.


----------



## DougP

@Silver toss the cubis 0.5 coil
In there it opens it up a bit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Silver toss the cubis 0.5 coil
> In there it opens it up a bit


Does it improve flavour? For me both stock 0,6 ohm coils have been extremely bland. I opened a 2 day old one, with minimum use and the cotton was black inside. Really hoping the 1 and/or 0,5 ohm coils improve things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vaperlover

I like the AIO. I think it's an unbelievably low price for what you're getting. I just feel like it mutes the taste from my juices a bit . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## andro

used mine with vm menthol only. weird the first day because keep getting dry hits . since day two been awesome for a mtl device ( and price ). using this instead of my reo mini , that is been always designated as a menthol only device

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jguile415

I got mine today and i quite like it  has anyone tried rebuiding the stock coils yet? Gonna give it a bash on thursday


----------



## Silver

Pixstar said:


> Does it improve flavour? For me both stock 0,6 ohm coils have been extremely bland. I opened a 2 day old one, with minimum use and the cotton was black inside. Really hoping the 1 and/or 0,5 ohm coils improve things.



Its interesting @Pixstar 
I am still using the supplied coil that came with it
Also getting a bland muted taste

Juice is Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks. I know this juice well. Glorious in the Reo/RM2 with a very "bright" flavour and a strong bite. In the Aio its very dull. The flavour is right down and there is no bite at all. 

I will probably have to nuke it with a high menthol juice like @andro is doing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> Its interesting @Pixstar
> I am still using the supplied coil that came with it
> Also getting a bland muted taste
> 
> Juice is Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks. I know this juice well. Glorious in the Reo/RM2 with a very "bright" flavour and a strong bite. In the Aio its very dull. The flavour is right down and there is no bite at all.
> 
> I will probably have to nuke it with a high menthol juice like @andro is doing.


Yeah @Silver really frustrating because it's really a nice device, "glad" to see I'm not the only one experiencing this bland flavour. I've tried Island Ice on it and it's not a nice flavourful vape either. How does your Lime ice do in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

The stock coils are not that good 
Switch to cubis 0.5 SS coils better flavor and less restricted and for the coil builders you can get the cubis RBA and build your own coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Pixstar said:


> Yeah @Silver really frustrating because it's really a nice device, "glad" to see I'm not the only one experiencing this bland flavour. I've tried Island Ice on it and it's not a nice flavourful vape either. How does your Lime ice do in it?



Haven't tried "Lime Ice" @Pixstar 

I have tried only two so far. First was Berry Blaze + Menthol (a staple in my and HRH's Evods) - and it was not great. HRH pulled a funny face after trying. Somehow the Evod stock coil does a way better job on that juice mix. 

And now the Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks. 

Will try one or two more and then I think its time to get some of those coils that @Blends Of Distinction is suggesting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wahe3bru

don't know if it was mentioned before, but i saw a review where the guy took off the top "cap" to expose the coil and said this mod gave him a nice (relatively) mouth to lung hit. the cubis coils don't have that top cap. anyone try it?

yesterday i got a dry hit and thought i spoilt the coil, so popped the spare one in and let it marinate for 40 mins. started getting the burned taste. thought i messed that one up too cos i didn't put a few drops into the coil. after a google search i found that taking primer hits before actually hitting it helped and today it was go0od times  i still take one or 2 primers before and after a long hit. hope that lil tit bit helps someone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kamiel

Aioooooo!!! Getting one of these for my mom this Sunday -- and maybe another for myself because of course I will... it's R350 at Vape Cartel.

I think as far as quitting the deathsticks goes, this device has just set the standard. But I'll be keeping mine in the car for hikes and events.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

I have tried it cap is difficult to get out u need to use long nose pliers 
Once open it does give a more open hit


----------



## Kamiel

Interesting. Maybe Joyetech will release a Griffin-style replacement top cap for more airflow.



Blends Of Distinction said:


> I have tried it cap is difficult to get out u need to use long nose pliers
> Once open it does give a more open hit


----------



## Effjh

Got one of these for my SO today. She is primarily a MTL vaper. I tried it and wasn't all that impressed, the 0.6ohm coil seems to be in an awkward area where it's too tight for lung hits, but too loose for a satisfying MTL. Luckily I bought some 1ohm Cubis coils and bingo! Tighter draw, works great for MTL now and she is happy as a pig in poo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

This is the deal. I bought two, one for me, and one for my better half, and i will just say that with the 0.5 cubis coils it absolutely rocks. This is going to be my all day vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wahe3bru

Oh Horror!
i dropped my ego aio this morning and realised an hour ago that the glass is cracked 
I'm on day 6 smokeless and need to replace it. i think vapemountain is the closest to get a replacement, but are their any tricks i can use to continue vaping til i get a replacement?
i'm thinking something like dripping liquid into the coil. anybody know if i can do it through the mouth peice?


----------



## Hardtail1969

wahe3bru said:


> Oh Horror!
> i dropped my ego aio this morning and realised an hour ago that the glass is cracked
> I'm on day 6 smokeless and need to replace it. i think vapemountain is the closest to get a replacement, but are their any tricks i can use to continue vaping til i get a replacement?
> i'm thinking something like dripping liquid into the coil. anybody know if i can do it through the mouth peice?


Get some tape? Cover the crack?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000

At R350 this is the best value for money e-cig available. If someone opened a Kiosk in every mall selling these, I'm sure the other guys selling entry-level e-cigs would be out of business. That being said, I have an AIO, Cubis and Cuboid Mini which all use the same coil design and I have had terrible experiences. Many people have mentioned that these coils require extra priming. I have followed advice from others and prime them very slowly, basically small amounts of juice repeatedly over a long time, and then running it in very slowly, and since then the coils on all of these tanks have been performing brilliantly. I didn't think this would solve the problem but the overkill priming has worked for me. Spitback was an issue, but just wiping excess juice from the chimney area after every fill solves this.


----------



## Hardtail1969

M5000 said:


> At R350 this is the best value for money e-cig available. If someone opened a Kiosk in every mall selling these, I'm sure the other guys selling entry-level e-cigs would be out of business. That being said, I have an AIO, Cubis and Cuboid Mini which all use the same coil design and I have had terrible experiences. Many people have mentioned that these coils require extra priming. I have followed advice from others and prime them very slowly, basically small amounts of juice repeatedly over a long time, and then running it in very slowly, and since then the coils on all of these tanks have been performing brilliantly. I didn't think this would solve the problem but the overkill priming has worked for me. Spitback was an issue, but just wiping excess juice from the chimney area after every fill solves this.


I have to agree. But just dry sucking on it, solves the priming issue for me.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Hardtail1969 said:


> Get some tape? Cover the crack?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Tape doesn't work, well not for long anyway. It will seal up the crack on the outside which is all well and good but if the tank is cracked at the bottom then all your juice runs out inside and on to the electronics.


----------



## Pixstar

Fact is that this is a product aimed mainly at a smoker looking to quit, to have to do all these pre-vape things with the coils is not a good thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wahe3bru

used clingrap so long, will double up with cellotape at work. only needs to hold till monday, when my replacement arrives. need to do a stealth swap as i should be saving for our holiday in July so had to look for another steel one. looks like its selling quite well. thanks for the advice. i wrapped tp around the device below the tank and will inspect tomorrow if the cellophane held up. nearly tempted to smoke at my wifes family function but cooler heads prevailed. tomorrow will be one week smoke free!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

wahe3bru said:


> used clingrap so long, will double up with cellotape at work. only needs to hold till monday, when my replacement arrives. need to do a stealth swap as i should be saving for our holiday in July so had to look for another steel one. looks like its selling quite well. thanks for the advice. i wrapped tp around the device below the tank and will inspect tomorrow if the cellophane held up. nearly tempted to smoke at my wifes family function but cooler heads prevailed. tomorrow will be one week smoke free!


Hang in there. Get one of those vape bands to put around the tank - protects against those little accidents.


----------



## Pixstar

Trying the 1 ohm coil since yesterday, same old bland flavour, I'd say I'm getting 20% of the flavour (if that). Battery fully charged, using XXX which is by no means a bland flavoured juice. Have also tried other menthol flavoured juices, same very bland result. Will try the RBA next.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

I almost bought one of these little devices yesterday but had a few toots before buying and I was very disappointed. Flavour is really muted. Nice stiff draw and love the size but really lacks flavour. Does the 0.5ohm coil make a difference to flavour?


----------



## Pixstar

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I almost bought one of these little devices yesterday but had a few toots before buying and I was very disappointed. Flavour is really muted. Nice stiff draw and love the size but really lacks flavour. Does the 0.5ohm coil make a difference to flavour?


For a while I was thinking I bought a dud and that I'm the only one experiencing this muted/bland flavour.
Yes, it is a pity, especially when you consider who it's aimed at. There must be a solution...


----------



## Effjh

Pixstar said:


> For a while I was thinking I bought a dud and that I'm the only one experiencing this muted/bland flavour.
> Yes, it is a pity, especially when you consider who it's aimed at. There must be a solution...



Had a little look around and it seems most people complained about muted flavour on the Cubis tank, same coils, same problems I guess. Only solution I got is I DIY, so mix higher % flavours to offset the mute...not really a solution I know. Maybe one can do something about it with the RBA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan

I think muted flavour is subjective if it produces less vapour than what you are used to then you will experience less flavour. The ones I tried had more than acceptable flavour for its size and vapour production


----------



## brotiform

Rob Fisher said:


> This little AIO is a fantastic device for the price! Excellent MTL vape! At around the R350 mark it's gotta be the best value for money device ever!



Must agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Jan said:


> I think muted flavour is subjective if it produces less vapour than what you are used to then you will experience less flavour. The ones I tried had more than acceptable flavour for its size and vapour production


Yeah but the vapour doesn't concern me or more importantly HRH either. I just want the flavour. Will try the RBA and 0,5 ohm coils and see what gives. For now HRH has taken over my Mini Volt with Goblin Mini setup, running at 1ohm, great flavour, has kept her off the stinkies.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Jan said:


> I think muted flavour is subjective if it produces less vapour than what you are used to then you will experience less flavour. The ones I tried had more than acceptable flavour for its size and vapour production



You can have lots of flavour with not so much of vapour. I tasted almost nothing and it was a very flavourful juice. I will try it again to give it a fair chance but was disappointed and really wanted one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SEAN P

You guys should try it with a adjustable airflow drip tip. I found better flavour and also more vapour with this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wahe3bru

maybe it's nearly 2 weeks since quits but the last couple of days i've really been enjoying the flavour.
I've been using e-liquid project's amazon and got hints but lately i get full flavour. I'm using the same coil for about ten days now.
anyone experience the flavour improving days later?


----------



## Andre

wahe3bru said:


> maybe it's nearly 2 weeks since quits but the last couple of days i've really been enjoying the flavour.
> I've been using e-liquid project's amazon and got hints but lately i get full flavour. I'm using the same coil for about ten days now.
> anyone experience the flavour improving days later?


Probably your taste buds starting to recover.


----------



## acorn

My Wife enjoy the Ego AIO but complained the standard drip tip gets to hot with the 0.5ohm SS coils. So I gave her my 2Puffs drip tip with additional airflow which helps to cool with the additional airflow. Vapeking Pta, Patrick & Debbie was also kind to give her an identical 2Puff drip tip. She however did not like the wider mouth piece and started to eagerly modified with two additional narrower drip tips to get a more comfortable mouth piece. These are two, one of a kind drip tips and I must say I'm mighty proud of her inventiveness.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## KlutcH

I bought my father inlaw one of these last week because he has been having endless issues with Twisp making it hard for him to quit smoking.
I must say this device is awesome at its price, the only issues so far are the 0.6 coils that came with it, after a few pulls they started to dry hit so we bought the Cubis 0.5 coils, wow, much much better, way more airflow, the flavor is better as well and no more dry hits . Battery life is also pretty amazing for its size.

The only thing that grinds my gears on this device is the fire button, it feels like its not going to last but hey for R350 you can just buy a few more and you are sorted haha.

I would recommend this device to anyone who wants to quit smoking or who is interested in vaping, damn good little device for its price.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206

Bought one for my gf on Saturday.. Shes really enjoying it

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------

